# أنقذوني تخرجت ولم اجد عملاً.. أرجو المساعدة!!!!



## حنين (20 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انه لفخر لي أن أجد هذا الملتقى الهندسي العربي الرائع والذي جمعني بكم وكثيراً ما كنت ابحث عن موقع مفيد مثله وبه كل ما نريد من أسئلة واستفسارات ومعلومات رائعة...
ولي مشكلة وأود أن تشاركوني فيها الحل ...
فقد تخرجت من كلية الهندسة - قسم الهندسة الكيميائية وكان تخرجي في شهر 7 من عام 2004 بتقدير عام مقبول
والى الآن لم أجد عملاً في مجالي ... ولم اعرف ماذا أفعل؟؟
فلجأت إلى العمل في مجالات هندسية أخرى كالمكاتب الهندسية الخاصة بالهندسة الإنشائية رغم أني لا افقه فيها شيئاً إلا أني توجهت إلى المعاهد والتحقت بدورات الحاسب الآلي الخاصة بالرسم الهندسي وما شابه 
ورغم أني اعمل حالياً إلا أني غير مرتاحة وأحس بالندم على دراستي وما فيها من جهد وإجهاد وسهر وتعب وما يعذبني حقا هو أني أحب مجالي بشدة وأتطلع دوماً أن أبدع فيه سواء كان بالعمل فيه أو بالتبحر عن طريق الدراسات العليا الممزوجة بالخبرة العملية ولكن كيف ؟؟؟ وقد سدت كل السبل في وجهي .
أنا احتاج إلى العمل في مجالي حتى لا يضيع ما درسته وحتى لا أنساه رغم أنى مواظبة على مراجعة محاضراتي وكتبي ولكن الممارسة والتطبيق ليست كالمراجعة النظرية بين آن وآخر والحقيقة التي يجب أن اسردها هو أن قسمنا كان هو القسم الوحيد الذي كانت منهجيته باللغة الإنجليزية وليس اللغة العربية كما تتعامل بعض الأقسام الهندسية الأخرى مع مناهجها مع العلم أن الكوادر التي ساهمت في تدريس موادنا وما يتبعها من معامل كانت كوادر رائعة ومشهود لها بالثقة على امتداد السنين وكان معظم الأساتذة والمحاضرين من دول عربية وأجنبية فكانوا من المصقولين بالخبرة والمعلومات النيرة.
أرجو منكم أن تمدوا لي يد المساعدة وذلك فيما ترونه مناسباً مع العلم بأنني عربية الجنسية وأقيم مع أهلي في دولة عربية أخرى
ولكم جزيل الشكر وفائق العرفان


مع احترامي
حنين​


----------



## aymanok (20 ديسمبر 2006)

*من أى الدول حضرتك ؟*

السلام عليكم
من أى الدول حضرتك ؟
ومن أى الجامعات ؟
وفى اى مرحلة تدرسين الان؟


----------



## <محمد مصطفي>2 (20 ديسمبر 2006)

انا لا املك الا ان انصحك
بان تقولي ( اللهم أجرني في مصيبتي وأخلف لي خيرا منها ) 
أكثري منها أختي العزيزة
وربنا ييسر للجميع باذنه جل وعلي 
وادعي للذي يجيب المضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء وللذي يقول للشئ كن فيكون


----------



## s2b (21 ديسمبر 2006)

*صبرا اختي*

اختي حنين
ما زلت اختى في الحد المعقول بالنضر لوضع بلداننا العربية فانتي لست قديمة التخرج وما عليك هو ان تجتهدي في متابعة الجرائد والبحث عن الفرص والتواصل مع الزملاء الذين في نفس المجال وسوف يفرجها الباري وانت الان والحمد لله كما تقولين لست عاطلة تماما بل لديك عمل تقومين به فلا تدعي الياس يتسلل الى قلبك الطيب فيدمرة تفااااااائلي

تحياتي:1:


----------



## رضافودة (21 ديسمبر 2006)

عليكي بالصبر والسلوان
والبقاء لله في الهندسة واقسامها التي ليس لها مجال في بلدانا العربية


----------



## abdalkader (21 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخت حنين بصراحة ان قسم الهندسة الكيميائية من اجمل الاقسام الهندسية ......ولكن في عالمنا العربي هذا القسم مجلات عمله قليلة اي يستفاد منه في الصناعات وخاصة الادوية والاسلحة العسكرية
لذلك انت تعانين من هذه المشكلة لاننا لانمتلك الكثير من الصناعات.
مع التقديــــــر...


----------



## ابوسعديه (21 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخواني اريد ان استفسر منكم انه هل تنصحوني اكمل دراستي في الهندسه الكيميائية ام احول لعلوم الكيمياء ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## iceu (21 ديسمبر 2006)

اختي حنين 
انا اعاني تماما من مشكلة تشبه مشكلتك حيث اني تخرجت عام 2004 عملت لمدة عام في مجال بعيد كل البعد عن تخصصي و انا الان عاطلة عن العمل و لكن مشكلتي تكمن في اني احس باني نسيت تماما كل ما درست و ذلك لبعدي عن العمل في مجال دراستي و عدم المواظبة على استرجاع ما درست لقد اصبت باليأس و الاحباط كما ذكرتي ان دراسة الهندسة الكيميائية من الدراسات الممتعة و الشيقة و لكن شعور سيءان تحس بانك اضعت كل ما درست ...


----------



## حنين (21 ديسمبر 2006)

تحياتي لكم جميعاً
واشكركم جزيل الشكر واهبكم عميق الامتنان على التشجيع وبعث الامل في دواخلي
الطريف في الموضوع بأنني وبحكم كوني لست من المواطنين في البلد الذي اقيم فيه فحينما اذهب للتقديم الى عمل يقولون لي اسفون انت لست( .............. )وهي اسم البلد التي انا فيها وما اكتشفته اخيراً ان كل دفعتي ممن تخرجوا معى وفي بلادهم عاطلون عن العمل او يعملون في مجالات بعيدة كل البعد عن الهندسة كهندسة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
فعلاً ما ادركته ان مجال الهندسة الكيمائية غير معد لدول العالم الثالث
والله المستعان على ما نحن فيه
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## <محمد مصطفي>2 (21 ديسمبر 2006)

مشيناها خطا كتبت علينا ومن كتبت عليه خطي مشاها


----------



## waadmazag (26 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام وعليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
ياخوان هاذي بعض عناوين الشركات اللي تبغى مهندسين 
*قائـمة بعناوين الشركات في المملكة العربية السعودية (1)*​​​

​*career*safari. com.sa *​*3*​*info*cristalarabia. com *​*2*​*IT*mobily.com. sa *​*1*​*info*aswadgroup. com *​*6*​*info*sapac.com. sa *​*5*​*support*ipowerweb. com *​*4*​*siec*siec.com. sa *​*9*​*info*aswadgroup. com *​*8*​*CV*ardco.com. sa *​*7*​*Mardig*samir- photo.com *​*12*​*tifajob*yahoo. com *​*11*​*careers*akte. com.sa *​*10*​*info*petrominoils. com *​*15*​*jobs*aecl.com *​*14*​*Chaoul*samir- photo.com *​*13*​*Jobs*aas.com. sa *​*18*​*mrasing*kfshrc. edu.sa *​*17*​*careers*almarai. com *​*16*​*admin*umc.com. sa *​*21*​*info*saudichamber. org.sa *​*20*​*hrsaudi*jatco. com.sa *​*19*​*natel*natel. com.sa *​*24*​*admin*saudifal. com.sa *​*23*​وبالنسبه للمهندسين الكيميائيين هذي بعض الشركات بس كلها في الجبيل:
شركة معادن
شركة سبكيم
شركة زجاج
ساسرف

و يشباب هذي الموراح تساعدكم:
www.gulftalent.com
www.gulfmonstor.com

والله يوفق الجميع


----------



## البلاتين (27 ديسمبر 2006)

بالتوفيق ... 

وأكثري من الدعاء ...



هذذا مع تحياتي وإحترامي ،،،


----------



## حسن محمد حسين علي (27 ديسمبر 2006)

هلو حنين طبعا اذا ممكن نعرف انتي من اي دولة؟حتى يسهل ايجاد العمل لكي.بعدين الياس ما مطلوب منج.انا من العراق واعمل في كردستان وهي منطقة امنة في شركة عراقية مصرية لانتاج السمنت وما عرف انتي تستطيعين العمل خارج دولتكي ام لا.اذا تريدين جاوبيني وانا اسعى حتى تعملي بيها


----------



## حنين (13 يناير 2007)

الشكر لكل من دفعني وحاول ايجاد الحلول لي
انا طبعاً سودانية الجنسية واقيم في ليبيا 
ولكم الشكر على كل ما قدمتموه لي من مساعدة
طبعا محاولة العمل خارج البلد الذي انا فيه صعبة جداً لذا فإن كل محاولاتي كنت في داخل ليبيا


اكرر شكري وامتناني لكم جميعاً


----------



## joewelson (13 يناير 2007)

مرحبا
انا مهندس كيماوي اعاني نفس المشكله الي انت تمري فيها المشكله انو الكل بدو خبره 
الله بعين


----------



## محمد عزيز (17 يناير 2007)

كان الله في عون الجميع


----------



## حنين (18 يناير 2007)

والله المستعان على ما نحن فيه


----------



## أيمن فقيري (18 يناير 2007)

الاخت حنين اعانك الله علي ما انتي فيه
انا مهندس كيميائي تخرجت عام 2000م .اذا كنت سودانيه وحاصله علي بكالريوس الهندسه الكيميائيه فلماذا لاتحاولي العوده للسودان والعمل هنا فربما نستطيع المساعده !!


----------



## abdalkader (5 فبراير 2007)

حنين قال:


> الشكر لكل من دفعني وحاول ايجاد الحلول لي
> انا طبعاً سودانية الجنسية واقيم في ليبيا
> ولكم الشكر على كل ما قدمتموه لي من مساعدة
> طبعا محاولة العمل خارج البلد الذي انا فيه صعبة جداً لذا فإن كل محاولاتي كنت في داخل ليبيا
> ...


 
السلام عليكم

الاخت العزيزة لا اقول لك ان تنسي مجال الهندسة الكيميائية بل اقول حاولي ان تتعلمي شيء اخر
من خلال الدورات السريعة وهذا من خلال ان تجدي ما يحتاج اليه السوق الليبي في هذا الوقت 
واسال الله ان يمنحك العون...... ولا فائدة من القول( لو) مع ذلك سأقولها فلو بقى العراق على ما كان 
عليه لوجدت لك عملاً باختصاصك الهندسي لان العراق كان يمتلك بعض القدرات التصنيعية لكن في 
مجال الاسلحة ولديه منشأت خاصة بالتصنيع العسكري وهي بفضل العرب !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! انتقل علمائها الى امريكا او الى جوار ربهم بعد ان اغتالتهم المخابرات الايرانية..عند سقوط...................


مع الشكر والتقدير.............


----------



## chopin (6 فبراير 2007)

جرب ايضا 
http://www.bayt.com


----------



## حسان85 (7 فبراير 2007)

الله بعين 
الكل بدو خبرة


----------



## حنين (13 فبراير 2007)

أيمن فقيري قال:


> الاخت حنين اعانك الله علي ما انتي فيه
> انا مهندس كيميائي تخرجت عام 2000م .اذا كنت سودانيه وحاصله علي بكالريوس الهندسه الكيميائيه فلماذا لاتحاولي العوده للسودان والعمل هنا فربما نستطيع المساعده !!




اشكرك اخي ايمن وفعلاً هذا ما انا في صدد السعي له
العودة الى الوطن وكلي تفاؤل وامل
اشكرك على اهتمامك بموضوعي​


----------



## Eng.Osama2006 (14 فبراير 2007)

لابد من المعاناه بداية ولكن مع الخبرة الوضع يختلف


----------



## حنين (20 فبراير 2007)

وهذا ما بصدد البحث عنه
عمل في مجالي حتى اصقل دراستي بالخبرة

لك كل احترامي


----------

